# cloning question



## maineharvest (Jun 25, 2007)

When cloning do you have to put the clone in one of those trays with the plastic dome over it or can it be planted right into a pot?  The reason im asking is i dont have one of those domes and I dont really have room for it anywhere.  Any advise would be great.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

When a cutting is first taken it has no roots... Duh.  The plant still needs to get water to survive for the first few days.  The best way is for the plant to take moisture out of the air through it's leaves.  This is where the dome comes in.  A dome will lock in the moisture and the humidity can potentially be 100% inside the dome. 

You can make a dome out of a clear plastic bag instead of buying one of those hard plastic lids.  I have tried to clone without a dome and it is very difficult.  GL maine and let us know what you do and how it works out


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 25, 2007)

Try using a 2 liter coke bottle and cut the top and bottom off so it takes out the middle and use that for your clone. If you don`t have a top to hold in moisture your clone will wilt in a few minutes. I use some tape around the cut on the bottle to hold it together. Good luck slim.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 25, 2007)

I think I will just have to make some room for a tray and dome.  I am cloning my blueberry clone and I want to do it right.  I only have one of the blueberrys so I dont want to mess this up.  Thanks for the advise guys.


----------



## Firepower (Jun 27, 2007)

i just finished a small experiment i had going on with some milk jugs,

Jug 1: cut stem and put in a cup of water with ST for a week and a half, wilted within a day, recuperated by next, after that i used some grow hormone on the stem and planted it with MG organic in milk jug cut in half, saturated the soil with water and sparayed the leaves 1 to 3 times a day, i slid the top half within the inner walls of the container and kept the cap on, i left it in my garage for 2 weeks before it grew some roots at this time the roots were little less than an inch long.. and transplanted to a regulag jug, it took them about 3 weeks before i noticed any significant growth, but now are doing healthy..

Jug 2: on this one i went straight from the cutting in to the root hormone and planted in soil in the same process as above, and i gota say it barely wilted and has kept a strong stem for 9 days now,..  

i grow all my plants in 2 gallon milk jugs cause i dont want big plants and those have workedd grea for me..

hope this helps..


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 28, 2007)

im crud at clones i gonna get my mum to do it for me lmao , she has the rooting powder for normal plants so i'll leave it down to her haha ....PeAce


----------



## Growdude (Jun 28, 2007)

I personaly have never used a dome and have great success.
I also never mist them, not that any of that is bad advice.

I use rockwool cubes placed in a shallow baking pan.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't use a dome either.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 1, 2007)

haha got my clone still alive after 2days , longest ever lol ... waiting for roots


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 2, 2007)

well i cut the clone, dipped it in water, put root tone on the bottom two inches, made a whole in the soil with a pencil, dropped the clone in, made the soil and the clone very moist, I have been spraying the clone like ten times a day and it is just about dead.  I think ive done everything right so why is it dieing.  Its been like four days i think and its not getting better.  help me


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 2, 2007)

Do you have a humidity dome on?  Without the dome, soil dries out very very quickly.


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 2, 2007)

I did go to the store to buy a dome but there was only one size and it wasnt high enough for my clone.  The dome was only like three inches high.  A few people posted in this thread saying that they dont use domes so I figured I would give it a try without one.   

I have been keeping a close eye on the soil and im keeping it really wet.  So I know its not too dry.

Maybe its because the mother plant was kind of a crappy plant.  I got the mother plant from a friend and it was all skinny and stretched so Im thinking maybe it wasnt strong and healthy enough to clone.  Its still alive and im not giving up on it.  Who knows she might come back to life.  

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 3, 2007)

just use a clear plastic bag so it gets light to it but not direct sunlight , put it right over the pot to the base if possible then theres no need to tie it shut , i dont mist it last time i did it died , been 5days so far & its doing ok

when isay plastic bag pretty sure it could be called polythene lol i dunno ...gl


----------



## Hick (Jul 3, 2007)

maine'...possibly _too_ wet. "misting 10 times per day"...is waaay overkill. Fresh cuttings will often wilt, usually a 'light misting' is all that they need to revive them. I've never misted over twice daily, with or without a dome, and my RH is consistantly low. (seldom over 20%). Let it dry out for a few days.


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Jul 25, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Try using a 2 liter coke bottle and cut the top and bottom off so it takes out the middle and use that for your clone. If you don`t have a top to hold in moisture your clone will wilt in a few minutes. I use some tape around the cut on the bottle to hold it together. Good luck slim.


 

Yea do that except just cut off the bottom and leave the top alone, spray the inside mist the plant and put the bottle over the plant, spray 2-3 times a day to keep dome moist. After a few days take the top off the bottle to let some fresh are get in at this time i usually stop the misting and water lightly when the soil gets dry. (but try to keep the dome moist best you can it drys quick without a top) so the soil being moist around the plant helps too. wait a couple more days and I remove the dome completley but water very lightly every day for a week or so. Then if it looks like most of the plant I tried to clone is still alive I just treat it like a normal plant heavy waterings but only when the soil is completley dry and plenty of light.


----------



## mojito22 (Jul 28, 2007)

I've taken the dome off for a day now, the leaves are turning yellow.  Time to put the dome back on?


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Jul 29, 2007)

I would put it back on and just take the top off the 2 liter bottle to let in fresh air make to shure to keep the dome moist.
How long have you had this clone under a dome? 
If all the leaves are dying I would say you may want to try again but first read up on cloning here on MP


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 12, 2007)

i would recommend in investing in a fish aquarium. you can pick one up at wal-mart. clone in 2 inch pots inside the tank. mist occasionally. saran wrap works perfectly for a cover. a heat mat inside will also help.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a Quetion.If you clone a plant before it buds,how do you know your cloning a female?

I am going to order a cloning machine. it looks like it will give me the best chance of getting it right the first time.

Johnnybuds


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Feb 12, 2008)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> I have a Quetion.If you clone a plant before it buds,how do you know your cloning a female?
> 
> I am going to order a cloning machine. it looks like it will give me the best chance of getting it right the first time.
> 
> Johnnybuds



Well, you can always take a cutting and put it in water and then put it under a flowering time schedule and sex it.


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 12, 2008)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Well, you can always take a cutting and put it in water and then put it under a flowering time schedule and sex it.




Thank you Sticky. What if you took it from the plant when it showed what sex it is?


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 12, 2008)

if you take the clone once sex is already shown on the mommy, it'll take just a little longer for established roots...but you'll KNOW you got a hot little chicky. G/L


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 12, 2008)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> if you take the clone once sex is already shown on the mommy, it'll take just a little longer for established roots...but you'll KNOW you got a hot little chicky. G/L




Very true octobong:48:


----------

